
Show HN: Find work with creators of podcasts, newsletters, and video content - withinthreshold
https://workwithcreators.com/
======
withinthreshold
Hey everyone, I created this website to consolidate opportunities to work with
independent creators. A friend was recently looking for roles as a video
producer and found it hard to discover open roles, which are currently mostly
found via DMs on the different content platforms or on twitter.

This is an attempt to surface these kind of opportunities. Let me know what
you think!

